# Rabbit help!



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi I was just wondering whether you could help me know what my rabbit is thinking?
Every day when I come in from school I go straight to feed him and my Guiena pig. The pig just squeaks because he wants food but the rabbit runs out and runs around me in circles. He runs around a lot, and then calms down and Comes to me so I will stroke him. Some of the time il sit down and he will pull on my hoody as if to tell me to move, and when I stand up he begins running rou d me in circles again. Is this normal and if so what does mean?
Sorry this should have been posted in ad bits don't know how to change it!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It means he likes you  It also means his hormones are racing! If you get him neutered the circling should stop and it also means you are OK to get him a female bun. Sounds like he is a lonely bunny, that's all!


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! We could possibly get him neutered but dont think I would be allowed another bunny! You see I'm only 13 and already have 3 dogs and guinea pig and rabbit, my parents won't allow anymore  plus I had to have my guinea pig put to sleep because of a tumour and I found it reall hard so I don't think they want to see me suffer again 
The rabbit has plenty to do, his hutch is huge! And above him he's got his little guinea pig friend squeaking away! I spend lot of time with him a d he goes in the garden nearly every day!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Would you be allowed to have him as a house bunny?

Rabbits are most active at night and in the early hours of the morning....all the time you are not with them.
So your bunny is probably lonely and bored, as I'm sure you would be if you spent a long time all on your own.

If they were inside they would have your company a lot of the time.
Otherwise a friend is best for him as bunnies do best in pairs/groups.

Getting him neutered may help too, calm him down a little as his hormones will be all over the place!


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying! I couldn't really have him as a house rabbit because of my dogs, it wouldn't be fair on them or the rabbit!
The reasons why I'm not allowed another pet is because we were told to get two hamsters and we did, they ended up fighting and we had to buy another cage which meant twice as much money, and we got two guinea pigs and they fought, and when I went in to check on them one had a really bad eye injury. I think my parents would think the same would happen with two rabbits.
Is there not anything I can buy such as interactive toys to put in there at nightime? Or I could put another ramp in so he can go up another level to see the guinea pig? (wouldn't be ale to get into his hutch) although that probably isn't a good idea since I know rabbits and guinea pigs aren't supposed to mix.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Thanks for replying! I couldn't really have him as a house rabbit because of my dogs, it wouldn't be fair on them or the rabbit!
> The reasons why I'm not allowed another pet is because we were told to get two hamsters and we did, they ended up fighting and we had to buy another cage which meant twice as much money, and we got two guinea pigs and they fought, and when I went in to check on them one had a really bad eye injury. I think my parents would think the same would happen with two rabbits.
> Is there not anything I can buy such as interactive toys to put in there at nightime? Or I could put another ramp in so he can go up another level to see the guinea pig? (wouldn't be ale to get into his hutch) although that probably isn't a good idea since I know rabbits and guinea pigs aren't supposed to mix.


Well done for thinking of your dogs and rabbit, it wouldn't be fair on any of them.
Hamsters are solitary and should never be sold or kept in pairs. Pet shops imo should be banned from selling them in pairs. Only a few I have met have managed to live together without fighting.
When you get him neutered, ring up a rabbit rescue or a breeder, ask if they would be willing to set up a 'bonding' session. Rabbits in bonded pairs are the best company for each other.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I just want to say well done for even coming on here! There are too many adult pet owners who don't bother learning about their pets or trying to do the right thing; yet you're doing it at 13 so good on you! You obviously care about all your pets. 

I understand what it's like having to abide by your parent's decisions; you can't force them to do anything just do the best you can.

I would definitely agree about getting bunny neutered if possible. Maybe broach this issue first, before worrying about getting him a friend. (Once he is neutered I would definitely suggest asking your parents for a friend for him, but maybe start small, one step at a time - and he can't have company until he's neutered anyway).

Maybe you could offer to contribute to the cost with pocket money if you get any, or doing extra chores?

Although company is probably the most important thing for your rabbit, there are lots of other things you can do to keep him occupied in the meantime. Lots of attention from you, time out of his hutch, suitable toys, etc. If you need any ideas just shout.


----------



## Wynter (Apr 3, 2013)

loukodi said:


> Hamsters are solitary and should never be sold or kept in pairs. Pet shops imo should be banned from selling them in pairs. Only a few I have met have managed to live together without fighting.
> .


Syrian hamsters are solitary yes, the other species can live together though fighting does happen sometimes (and the chances can be reduced by appropriate care and caging for them) they are not solitary creatures by nature. Just thought I'd pipe in incase somebody with two hamsters living together reads it and gets confused.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

yep! Your bunny likes you - really likes you. 

His hormones are racing, and because he is not neutered, and has no mate, he is targeting you. 

When he circles, he is excited, and is trying to get you interested. 

When he scrabbles or nips, he is only trying to make you get up and run with him, as he would another rabbit. Don't though - it will only excite him more. 

The chances are, he is spraying too, in his excitement.

Does he pester the guinea pig?

Now the sad news - rabbits and guinea pigs shouldn't live together. It was done routinely in the past, but a rabbit can easily injure a guinea pig when they kick out. And they also carry bordatella, which can transmit to the guinea pig. They should also be on different diets.

Ideally, they both need a friend of their own kind, although I understand that may be difficult.


----------

